# Disability Allowance



## Lovbnmoma (21 Jan 2014)

Hi I have an uncle who is looking for the disability allowance, he hasnt worked since the early 90's but his partner has been working all this time. He recently applied for disability allowance as he has no stamps paid and he put his partner's income down on the form. Her income is different every week as she is only a casual worker. He also applied for a medical card and has just got word today that he is only eligible for a GP only card so I imagine he wont be eligible for the disability allowance, we are waiting on the inspector to come out to him. Does anyone know much about the disability allowance and if he doesnt get it will he be entitled to anything at all?


----------



## gipimann (21 Jan 2014)

Check out the Disability Allowance page on welfare.ie for information on the scheme and the means test.
http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/da.aspx


----------



## Lovbnmoma (22 Jan 2014)

Thanks I had a look at that, really was just wondering about other people's experience with the disability allowance.


----------



## STEINER (22 Jan 2014)

Lovbnmoma said:


> Thanks I had a look at that, really was just wondering about other people's experience with the disability allowance DA



I know a bit about it as I have been on it and hope to return to work this year sometime.  It can take up to a year to hear back from the Department of Social Protection (DSP) when you first apply.  You will get any arrears backdated to your date of application, if you qualify for the payment.  Once you are on it, the DA section are efficient to deal with.

You can apply to the local DSP officer in the local office for a weekly supplementary payment while the DA DSP procrastinates.


----------



## Lovbnmoma (22 Jan 2014)

He is meeting with an inspector tomorrow, do you think that it will be much longer after meeting with him that it will be finalised? They seem to be dealing with applications alot quicker this time around as they are dealing with October applicants at the min which is when my uncle sent his form in.


----------



## STEINER (22 Jan 2014)

I don't know. Presumably the inspector will decide if your uncle qualifies for the DA regarding the medical criteria.


----------



## jamieb (10 Feb 2014)

Hi Glipmann


You seem to know the answers to these questions,. My son who is on disability for 5 years is currently doing a course in Roslyn Park part of the rehab group which is great for him as his 24 and doesnt have a single firend in the world except for me,  which is tough on him and me at times as he likes me to be here.  He had a first day out with friends today and I was deligted. anyway My opfp ceased as my other son tuned 17 at the end of january.  I am wondering can Jamie claim any extra form myself or David as he is the only one wiht income at present

Many thanks

AB


----------



## gipimann (10 Feb 2014)

Your son cannot claim an increase in his Disability allowance for you or your other child as neither of you are his dependants.


----------



## Time (10 Feb 2014)

> Presumably the inspector will decide if your uncle qualifies for the DA regarding the medical criteria.


Inspectors only deal with the means test. Medical criteria is deal with in Dublin on the papers submitted.


----------



## JSK (2 Jul 2014)

Hi everybody ,
I applied for DA in April sent more info in may/June when they asked an haven't heard anything since . Does anybody know how long the process takes ?


----------



## Time (2 Jul 2014)

Can take up to a year to process.


----------



## JSK (2 Jul 2014)

A year ? Oh ok thanks so much


----------

